# Bose system - Adding some bass!



## lbmaestro (Sep 23, 2004)

Does anyone know if the Bose system in the 2004 Max has aux/line out or sub woofer outputs on the radio/ 6 CD changer unit? I would really like to add a sub woofer to the system to give the older analog music some kick. If anyone has done it, can you recommend a sub woofer that sounds good in the car?


----------

